# Need HD reciever/dish for NJ 08330 what do I buy 1000.2 or 1000.4



## RYE590 (May 18, 2011)

Have to upgrade to HD dish network receiver/dish. Want to do this myself but not sure as to what to buy the 1000.2 or 1000.4 I did see that someone posted that the 1000.4 is harder to point due to the tight space of the signal. The company wants me to replace all my receivers which I am not ready to do, however, i would like to add a HD receiver to one new HD TV that I bought, Since the company is trying to pressure me into making the change over through the whole house which right now would be a burden and obligate myself to a two year contract. They did say however, they would turn on a receiver if I install a HD unit myself. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I show zip code 08330 gets Philadelphia locals. Philly HD locals only come off 61.5, so you would be looking at getting a 1000.4 EASTERN Arc. 

I do want to point out that Eastern arc only supports MPEG-4 equipment, so any SD equipment you may have will not work with the eastern arc setup

Another option would be getting a 1000.2 with a 61.5 wing dish, this gets you all channels that you subscribe to (assuming you don't have international programming that comes off 118.7)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You need to change because in NJ we are on Eastern Arc, which requires HD receivers. Details on the system you're currently running would help.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I would say that if you are going to buy and install the system yourself to go to either www.solidsignal.com or www.dishdepot.com to buy everything you need. Dish Depot has some pretty reasonable package deals with the HD receiver and the dish with the LNB's.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

RYE590, just so you understand, Dish isn't trying to make you get HD receivers, it's more you have to switch to use different satellites, and those satellites won't work with your older receivers. I know you said you can't afford a two year contract, but you need to work with Dish and see if they will upgrade you for a reasonable cost, which is very possible especially because you appear to only need/want one HD recevier. The SD receivers would be very inexpensive, or a free swap. What you pay for getting the equipment and receivers you need may be more than what Dish will do it for, and, even cover or nearly cover the cost should you decide to end the contract early.
One other consideration, if you get the receiver(s) from dish, they will replace them if they are defective. If you buy them on your own, they are yours for better or worse.

If you don't don't care about getting your locals and don't care about HD, you really don't need to do anything. But you might be able to get Dish to do this for a very reasonable cost.


----------

